# Goat with lump on jaw



## dixiedairy (Apr 14, 2011)

My LaMancha Goat has a lump that is hard as a rock on her left side at the back side of her jaw. She has had it for a while, and I didn't think too much about it since it didn't seem to be affecting her in anyway. But it still has not went away should I be concerned?


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: About Goat Emergency 911*

Jamie, You may want to get it lanced and send it to UC Davis Lab in CA and find out what it is.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Jamie. Lumps can be lots of things. Can you snap a photo of it? How long has it been there? CL abscess which is what you hope this is not, usually is fast growing, coming to head quickly and can get dramatically large overnight. Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

It could be CL, abscess tooth or a sore in the mouth. Maybe even a foreign object stuck in there trying to fester out. Get it checked out for sure!


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My goat had a tooth abscess last year and it started as a hard lump. Finally had to lance it and it would drain from inside of the mouth out the abscess, flushed it. Was very painful, but that was the end of it.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeouch! :faint


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Really, really hard? I have a doe with a salivary cyst that is in about the location you describe, and while that is firm when it is full, it's definitely not what I would consider to be "hard as a rock," and if I try, I can usually put enough massage-like pressure on it to get some of the trapped saliva out of the cyst (and into her mouth, I'm assuming, since the cyst shrinks but it doesn't rupture.)


----------



## dixiedairy (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your response! I will take the information into consideration. Pebbles (my goat) she was my first baby goat. She is grown know. Well do you think that a abscess is something you would have to take to the vet? Or is there something you can do your self to take care of it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Jamine, totally depends on what it is...you cut into a salavary cyst and you have created all sorts of problems, if the abcess has a blood supply can you control it if you snip it while lancing? Send one of us a photo if you can, or can't figure out how to post it on the forum. Vicki


----------

